# New York area Maltese breeders--please help



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Our Maltese, Buckwheat, just passed away (was a Bevaron Maltese--she uses Bevway now) and we are lonely for a Maltese. 

Please recommend a good breeder in the New York area (New York, New Jersey, Connecticut). Thank you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Isn't Chrisman over that way?! You can check the AMA site for a list of breeders and I'm sure others from that area can give you a better indication who is over there!

Welcome to SM! Sorry to hear about your Buckwheat.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im so sorry about your baby passing away :bysmilie: 
Hope your ok.


http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
they are located in Stroudsburg PA, not far from New York.
Also if you consider having your baby shipped then you will have a bigger selection of reputable breeders to choose from

Good Luck


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. We were in the same position 7 months ago. 

We live in NY/CT and we went to Chrisman Maltese. I believe Chris might have puppies or be waiting for some soon. 
http://www.chrismanmaltese.com

They really have wonderful puppies. There are a lot of us on SM who got our babies from them. You can check out our galleries and see pictures.
Mom2Bijou, godivagoddess, BellaBianca to name a few. I was very happy with our decision to go to this breeder.

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Buckwheat. It truly is so hard losing one of our dear babies. 

When you are ready definitely visit the AMA website and research. There are so many wonderful breeders out there. I also went to Chrisman from Benjamin. You wouldn't be disappointed in one of his pups. I highly recommend them. Best of luck in your search....and again....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone....we'll check out Chrisman...also Bea Anne's Maltese....Dogs really become like your family members, don't they?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

There are a few good breeders in your area some of the ones mostly mentioned on this site are Chrisman Maltese, and Josymir Maltese, sounds like they have good reps. Check them out!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> There are a few good breeders in your area some of the ones mostly mentioned on this site are Chrisman Maltese, and Josymir Maltese, sounds like they have good reps. Check them out![/B]


Oh I forgot about Josymir, she has beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I believe KandiMaltese is in that general area too.

Here is their link http://www.kandimaltese.com/Now%20Showing.htm

SM member -Sicilianrose's Daisy is from there and a few other members pups

Also I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our "Teddy Woofems" last December and got our "Emma Darling" Memorial day


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia is also from Chrisman Maltese. They are really one of the top tier breeders and Chris is a delight to work with. All of his malts are simply beautiful. You wont be disappointed with any of his beautiful pups. Josy from Josymir is also a very good choice. She is one of the nicest breeders with quality dogs! I also second the suggestion to look on AMA's website and do a region search. 

Before I found my Mia, I have have ran across a backyard breeder, who tried to sell me a puppy from the same price as a top tier breeder. To me, that is really unethical and dishonest. BYBs are really everywhere, including where we live, so just be very careful, and ask many questions. I was almost duped before I found SM and read up on what BYBs and Puppy mills are like, so it is great that you are here to educate and learn more!! Education is so important, I was totally unaware when I met that BYB, I also did not know about puppy mills and other important questions to ask breeders regarding a pup's health. *Some BYBs may also start to show their dogs but that is no substitute for a proven record of outstanding champions in their lines. To me, experience and record really counts. It is what gives top breeders their reputation. Make sure you choose a healthy pup from a breeder w/ a proven record.* Good Luck!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

A great list of breeders is on the AMA website. It is a great place to start.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*^^ I know I have said this many times before but Daisy is a doll!! i truly adore her!! she sure is one spoiled maltese and shes very lucky to have you!! * :wub: :wub: 

i think Maltese is the best breed and i think all of our babies are cute, beautiful in their own way. I am partial to Chrisman Maltese because Chris and Manny gave me my Mia, which is one of the best things that ever happened to me. While I understand some may not click w/ their personalities but I did and I enjoy meeting them tremendously. They took such good care of Mia for me for over a month while I had to travel outside of the USA for work. Every time I think about their graciousness, I thank my lucky stars for bringing them into my life. They went out of their way for me and Mia and their generosity showed me how much they truly loved their dogs. It was not about money with them. 

While I am definitely a Chrisman fan, I also do think that many other breeders (including many on SM) have beautiful malts and I do not want to take that away from any of them. I am always amazed at how immaculate all the malts look on SM!! 

I think those of us who have done our researches are lucky to have ended up with a beautiful and healthy malt baby. research is sooo important. All of our fluff butts are precious. i am glad you had a wonderful experience but before I found Chrisman, I really did encounter BYBs who falsely represented themselves as "show breeders," and somehow they felt boosting their sale prices to match a top breeder would somehow legitimize them? i think that did leave an unpleasant impression on me. *That is why I feel compelled to share my experiences because I think buying a Maltese baby should be a happy time, not to be tainted by trickery and misrepresentations. I just dont want others to go through what I did. *That is just plain dishonesty and i felt that no matter how one can try to come off as putting their dogs first, if they do not have the experience/record to back up their prices, they shouldn't do so. Talk is really cheap, and actions speak louder than words. *What that BYB proved to me was that money, not dogs, was their priority. *


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Sep 18 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637313


> *^^ I know I have said this many times before but Daisy is a doll!! i truly adore her!! she sure is one spoiled maltese and shes very lucky to have you!! * :wub: :wub:
> 
> i think Maltese is the best breed and i think all of our babies are cute, beautiful in their own way. I am partial to Chrisman Maltese because Chris and Manny gave me my Mia, which is one of the best things that ever happened to me. While I understand some may not click w/ their personalities but I did and I enjoy meeting them tremendously. They took such good care of Mia for me for over a month while I had to travel outside of the USA for work. Every time I think about their graciousness, I thank my lucky stars for bringing them into my life. They went out of their way for me and Mia and their generosity showed me how much they truly loved their dogs. It was not about money with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with Godiva goddes, because that is the way I feel about my breeder, Josy (JosymirMaltese). I did my research, spent time on the phone, email, etc with my short list of breeders and I decided she was the best fit for what I was looking for not only in a puppy but in a breeder. I think that is the good thing about this list we can help people find good dogs from good breeders and share our good and bad experiences.

My experience was a very good one and I wouldn't trade my breeder for anyone else. :wub: I highly recommend her.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck in your breeder search!!!! The AMA is a great place to start!!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi is a Chrisman puppy and I could not be happier. He is everything I could have hoped for and more. His vet, groomer, trainer (and strangers!) all remark on his good looks and sweet temperament. It took me 5 years to decide it was the right time and Chrisman was the only breeder I even considered. I am so sorry to hear of your loss and wish you the best of luck in your search!


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Well, we picked up our new little girl puppy this past weekend from Chrisman!!!! She is named Bennie and is the cutest thing ever. She will definitely want to meet a fellow Chrisman pup when she has all her vaccinations. We live in NYC...
Also, who were Marley's parents? I have the lineage sheet and have already found an aunt and an uncle of Bennie from this site.

puppylove,
Jennie


QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 30 2008, 01:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642700


> Tobi is a Chrisman puppy and I could not be happier. He is everything I could have hoped for and more. His vet, groomer, trainer (and strangers!) all remark on his good looks and sweet temperament. It took me 5 years to decide it was the right time and Chrisman was the only breeder I even considered. I am so sorry to hear of your loss and wish you the best of luck in your search![/B]


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well Congratulations, we need pictures


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

> Hi there,
> 
> Well, we picked up our new little girl puppy this past weekend from Chrisman!!!! She is named Bennie and is the cutest thing ever. She will definitely want to meet a fellow Chrisman pup when she has all her vaccinations. We live in NYC...
> Also, who were Marley's parents? I have the lineage sheet and have already found an aunt and an uncle of Bennie from this site.
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (bucky @ Sep 30 2008, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642856


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, we picked up our new little girl puppy this past weekend from Chrisman!!!! She is named Bennie and is the cutest thing ever. She will definitely want to meet a fellow Chrisman pup when she has all her vaccinations. We live in NYC...
> Also, who were Marley's parents? I have the lineage sheet and have already found an aunt and an uncle of Bennie from this site.
> ...





> Tobi is a Chrisman puppy and I could not be happier. He is everything I could have hoped for and more. His vet, groomer, trainer (and strangers!) all remark on his good looks and sweet temperament. It took me 5 years to decide it was the right time and Chrisman was the only breeder I even considered. I am so sorry to hear of your loss and wish you the best of luck in your search![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh how awesome is that???? That's sooo exciting!! I am so glad you found a puppy from an amazing breeder.

Now where are those pics????? We get a little impatient on here!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Amanda, Mia and Tobi are related! Mia's mommy is also Chrisman's Ch. Shocking Pink! Yay, family!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little girl, I'm anxiously awaiting pictures please!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jennie:
Introducing your sweet Bennie. BB is adorable!
[attachment=41558:sweetbennie.jpg]


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie and Bennie are also related. Moxie's dad is Bennies Grandpa.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

* Bennie, you are so so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What a sweet face you have!! just too pretty


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bennie :wub: is gorgeous - congratulations!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh Bennie, you are a *gorgeous* young man! And Jennie that face must melt your heart! :wub: 





QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Sep 30 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643163


> Amanda, Mia and Tobi are related! Mia's mommy is also Chrisman's Ch. Shocking Pink! Yay, family![/B]



OMG...how amazing to find you on this board! Mia has a half brother on SM :hugging:!!! The next time we come to the city we will have to get them together. We are in SE CT and visit on occasion. Mia looks sooo spoiled. Thank God I don't have a girl or I would be going nuts with all the cute clothing and accessories. My friends always tease that Tobi is very metrosexual! :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! He's absolutely adorable! You must be in complete puppy love :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We now have a girl Chrisman "Bennie" on board!!!! Baby Bennie girl is absolutely precious. I"m so happy for you and your family Jennie!!!!


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

Guess what? Her father is Marky Mark!!!!! Mother is Aunty Em. Wow, so siblings!!!! I need to figure out how to post pictures more here and once I do, you can see her. I can see the resemblance now between Tobi and Bennie.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is simply adorable, congratulations!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I figured out how to make an album! Now I have to get back to work or the law firm will start billing to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is gorgeous, definitely a keeper :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wonderful baby girl with beautifully big gorgeous eyes! :wub:


----------



## lisainnyc (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi. Well, I have done a lot of research on breeders and come up with the following close to NYC: Kandi, Chrisman, Josymir that all seem to have received rave reviews! As a matter of fact, I went to my "old" vet from my last maltese and they said they just got the cuteset dog from Chrisman. The only thing is the $$$$ is so high. When I bought Samantha my first maltese (who died 18 months ago), it was $1000 and I thought that was SO much! Now I am looking at 2 and 3 and 4 X that price!!! The truth here is that even the pet stores (which I would not buy from) are about $3000/pup. 

Are there any other breeders out there---drivable from NYC who would have great pet quality dogs but breeder quality standards???

Also, I was looking for a dog as a puppy (meaning 12 weeks when most breeders let you take them home). I am finding a few dogs a big older than that---like 6 months----is that bad? What is the idea age to bring your pup home. I remember 12 weeks last time around. 
Thanks.


----------



## cappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I am new on this forum. I am on Long ISland and going to look at maltese puppies this weekend in NewJersey from a breeder at Luxor maltese. Her name is Judy. Has anyone ever gotten puppies from her.
She sounds very reputable and I have done some research. She also sent some pictures of her puppies. They look beautiful.
Would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (cappy @ Jan 2 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697420


> Hi, I am new on this forum. I am on Long ISland and going to look at maltese puppies this weekend in NewJersey from a breeder at Luxor maltese. Her name is Judy. Has anyone ever gotten puppies from her.
> She sounds very reputable and I have done some research. She also sent some pictures of her puppies. They look beautiful.
> Would appreciate any feedback.
> Thanks[/B]


I have heard of her and her babies are beautiful, I can't comment to much cause I don't know anything about her, but just wanted to wish you good luck.. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (cappy @ Jan 2 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697420


> Hi, I am new on this forum. I am on Long ISland and going to look at maltese puppies this weekend in NewJersey from a breeder at Luxor maltese. Her name is Judy. Has anyone ever gotten puppies from her.
> She sounds very reputable and I have done some research. She also sent some pictures of her puppies. They look beautiful.
> Would appreciate any feedback.
> Thanks[/B]


Hello from one Strong Island girl to another! Bea Ann is in LI : http://www.beaanesmaltese.com/

I dont know anything about Luxor..sorry, but I am sure others on SM will help you with that. Her dogs do look really cute!! If you are ever considering other breeders, you can consider Chrisman as well. My furbaby is a Chrisman maltese. If you are driving from LI to NJ, then you might as well check out Chrisman, who is in PA. Its about 45 min more driving time. 

Good Luck!


----------



## cappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks girls for the comments. Can't believe there is another Long Island girl. Your puppies are adorable!!!! Chrisman puppies are beautiful. 
Thanks again


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby buckwheat :grouphug: Good luck finding your perfect furbaby.


----------



## cappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks so much Allheart. I actually called twice and left Kanimaltese a message, they never got back to me. I will try again though.
Thanks


----------

